# Lou Reed RIP



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

*RIP Lou Reed*

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...d-leader-and-rock-pioneer-dead-at-71-20131027

[video=youtube;ffr0opfm6I4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffr0opfm6I4[/video]


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

[video=youtube;7FdWPeHFAMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FdWPeHFAMk[/video]


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

another hugely influential and pioneering musician passes on....

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...d-leader-and-rock-pioneer-dead-at-71-20131027


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;Uc26EFI1_nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uc26EFI1_nw[/video]

He had a long streak of genius. We've been working on a Spanish version of Perfect Day with the band. Will hit a little harder when we debut it on the 9th now I think.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Geezus. RIP Lou Reed.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Not a fan but appreciate his contribution to the music scene. RIP.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow, he was certainly heavily involved with the movement. RIP


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

"One chord is fine," he once said, alluding to his bare-bones guitar style. "Two chords are pushing it. Three chords and you're into jazz."
I've always tried to remember those words when writing or creating anything. Lou Reed has been and always will be an inspiration to me. May he rest in peace in rock n roll heaven.
​


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I've long wanted to cover Heroin but not found appreciative band mates. Might have to work something up on my own now that I have some recording gear.

I admit I'm selective about what parts of Lou's catalogue I like, but what I like I love. RIP to a master performer.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That's a big loss. His contributions have been sparse of late, but then they've always been sparse. Still, quite the first-person historian of several epochs of popular music.

I found his interview segment with Elvis Costello on "Spectacle" fascinating. One doesn't normally associate him with the Brill Building types, but there he was, in the thick of it. I note that the NY Times does not have an obit as of this writing, so I imagine they are planning something major. Lou was as much an ambassador for the city and its arts community as anything else.

RIP


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

I just found out. What a bummer. Putting together a Lou-list on iTunes right now...

He had so much credibility within the industry. So many artists respected him and cited his influence. 

RIP Lou.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

I am a fan, he was a unique force in music. RIP.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Very sad news. I'm a huge fan and always appreciated what he brought to the table. May he Rest in Peace.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

RIP Lou Reed.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I remember him most for his "velvet" voice, although he was more than just a voice.


----------



## Jamrod (Dec 6, 2008)

Love the VU. Only checked out a couple of his solo albums though. I should change that. Lousy news today.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, that sucks. here's a song with an appropriate title-
[video=youtube;ygNAnIG8g_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygNAnIG8g_E[/video]


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Obituary from the NY Times

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/28/arts/music/lou-reed-dies-at-71.html?hp&_r=0


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you Lou. You left behind quite the musical legacy and were an inspiration to many. Brian Eno said it best: _"The first Velvet Underground album only sold 10,000 copies, but everyone who bought it formed a band"._


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

One of my earliest memories of listening to FM radio was hearing "Walk on the Wild Side". RIP Lou Reed.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

[video=youtube_share;-Bb-VTyXNDQ]http://youtu.be/-Bb-VTyXNDQ[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of the things not mentioned in the various obits and tributes, but of relevance to gearheads like us, is that Lou was often an early adopter of new technologies. He was one of the early patrons of Steve Klein's guitars ( http://www.edroman.com/guitars/klein.htm ) and was also one of the first (and few) artists to experiment with binaural recording techniques ( on his albums Street Hassle, Take No Prisoners, and The Bells ). Here's a lovely example of what binaural sounds like:

[video=youtube;itLxXeyM2aM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itLxXeyM2aM&amp;list=TLlKWZR1qWtnty4ThlFcldkmr FkYdEuMbu[/video]


----------

